# Demon axles



## rosenj87

Does anyone have any experience with Demon axles?


----------



## J2!

Never heard of them. Is that the name of the company who makes them or a certain type or style of axle ??


----------



## rosenj87

i believe its the brand of axle. ATV Products |UTV parts |ATV parts


----------



## DangerRanger13

where would you even buy them at?


----------



## rosenj87

The company i purchased my lift from suggested them.


----------



## hursteric

What about these?? 2008 2009 2010 Kawasaki Brute Force 750i 4X4I Monster XP Rear CV Axle Pair Lift | eBay  has anyone ever used or head of these. Seems like a decent idea with the shaft being spring loaded. Im just curious of the longevity of the shaft.


----------



## J2!

No sir you don't wanna but anything from the cvman. Everyone I know that has bought something from him broke it on their first ride. Everything he sells is junk......


----------



## BigSac

Okay since were on the topic of axles; has anyone heard anything negative on Rhino axles from SuperAtv???


----------



## J2!

^^The Rhinos are decent axles for what they cost. Lots of info on this site about them. Just search Rhino axles and it will pull up lots of threads on them.


----------



## rosenj87

i just ordered two rhino for the front of my rzr.


----------



## hursteric

I also went with rhino. I will say once you get them check your boots before installing. I installed mine and noticed a small tear in the boot where the clamp is. I called super atv they had me ship it back to them and sent me a new one. It sucked because it was rite before Christmas and new years so it took a little wile to ship. But they were cool about the whole thing.

---------- Post added at 10:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:44 AM ----------



J2! said:


> No sir you don't wanna but anything from the cvman. Everyone I know that has bought something from him broke it on their first ride. Everything he sells is junk......


Thanks for the info man!!


----------



## J2!

Yeah the rhinos are good axles but their boots are junk. Every time I install one now I just put new boots on it before I put it in. Gorillas are the same way.


----------

